

Steve Jobs Insult Response: An Analysis - NavyDish
https://medium.com/ux-launchpad-notes-on-design/steve-jobs-insult-response-cbd1d6f4d73a

======
jane_is_here
Thought that this would be a collection of the insults that Jobs was famous
for.

A classic Jobism : "Everything you've ever done in your life is shit'"

------
gjvc
"Companies tend to cling, designers tend to think long term."

